# MTB Profigallerie



## Beach90 (21. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen ,
ich finde es eigentlich schade ,das man hier so wenig Bilder aus dem professionellen CC Berich sieht.Fände gut wenn wir das an dieser Stelle mal ändern können. 
Also postet alles was ihr findet 






















Sabine Spitz:


----------



## Meridaracer (21. Januar 2007)

Ok ich bin auch nicht der große Fan von Sabine Spitz.
Aber das ist doch wohl etwas zu gemein oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (21. Januar 2007)

Da hab ich doch auch was:





















alle von der bundesliga in münsingen



Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ok ich bin auch nicht der große Fan von Sabine Spitz.
> Aber das ist doch wohl etwas zu gemein oder???



sie war ja selber dran schuld, also nicht gemein. hätte auch gern so ein sturzbild von mir


----------



## drivingghost (21. Januar 2007)

MA WM Oisans 2006


----------



## Meridaracer (21. Januar 2007)

Iche und de Kathrin Swing  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Meridaracer (21. Januar 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> sie war ja selber dran schuld, also nicht gemein. hätte auch gern so ein sturzbild von mir



Ok wir treffen uns, du fällst hin ich fotografiere und dann setzten wir es hier rein


----------



## Beach90 (21. Januar 2007)

Der Herr Weltmeister :


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen ,
> ich finde es eigentlich schade ,das man hier so wenig Bilder aus dem professionellen CC Berich sieht.Fände gut wenn wir das an dieser Stelle mal ändern können.
> Also postet alles was ihr findet



Guter Ansatz! Wie wäre es aber auch mal mit einer grundlegenden Auseinandersetzung darüber, warum die nationale und internationale Cross Country Disziplin und deren Protagonisten hier im Forum viel zu kurz kommen???


----------



## racejo (22. Januar 2007)

wenn du das diskutieren willst. mach einen neuen thread auf, hier ist so eine diskussion fehl am platz. da es ja nur ums bilder guggen geht


----------



## Oskar1974 (22. Januar 2007)

St. Märgen 2006





















Bundesliga Offenburg 2006


----------



## Pevloc (22. Januar 2007)

hmm, ich fahr shcon mit den selben Schuh wie der Herr Absalon, bin aber noch lange nicht so schnell wie der. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (23. Januar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Iche und de Kathrin Swing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoff für dich dass sie dich da nicht gerade eingehohlt oder gar überrundet hat ...


----------



## Meridaracer (23. Januar 2007)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> Ich hoff für dich dass sie dich da nicht gerade eingehohlt oder gar überrundet hat ...



Ne ich hatte Sie da erst gerade am Anstieg überholt nur Bergab war Sie halt immer wieder ran gekommen (die hat vielleicht ne Technik drauf, Hut ab) und somit sind wir bis fast zum Rennende zusammen gefahren  .
Bis ich zwei Platten hintereinander hatte   aber das ist ne neue Storry.


----------



## Mad Maz (23. Januar 2007)

Ein  4Kw-Achtzylinder-Triebwerk.


----------



## Randy Andy (23. Januar 2007)

@ Regio Tour 2006. Michael Rogers bei ca. 45-50 kmh in der Abfahrt beim Pinkeln.




und hier Manuel Fumic in St. Märgen





Grüße

Randy


----------



## FeierFox (23. Januar 2007)

Oh gott, wenn ich die ganzen Bilder hier sehe kribbelts mir echt in den Beinen.
Seis drum:




















(is von sausewind seiner homepage. da sind noch vieeeel mehr echt gute bilder!)


----------



## spessarter (24. Januar 2007)

... sehr geil - der Sausi und sein Cannondale, das hat gepasst   Ich muss trainieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (24. Januar 2007)

so weiter gehts:
einmal F11 drücken und ab gehts. achtung an alle "nicht dsl-er", große dateien. zeigt aber gut die stimmung beim start !!
frischi:




















fuji racing:


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. Januar 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


>



tolle fotos!!

allerdings gibt der kollege hermida da gerade nicht das beste bild ab


----------



## Mad Maz (25. Januar 2007)

Was hat die Nr.36 (kein Ahnung wer das ist) den für ne billige Stargabel drin?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (25. Januar 2007)

@Mad Maz: "Mighty Mouse" Miguel Martinez


----------



## aka (25. Januar 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> St. Märgen 2006



Die Adel scheint tatsaechtlich zu schnell zum Fotografieren zu sein...

Hier ein Bild von Albstadt letztes Jahr, irgenswie find ichs witzig, keine Ahnung wie meine alte Kamera das gmacht hat...





Und noch ein Fumic:


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2007)

WC Spa 2005...


----------



## racejo (25. Januar 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Was hat die Nr.38 (kein Ahnung wer das ist) den für ne billige Stargabel drin?



wirklich ein bisschen komisch. vorallem hat er vone ne v-brake und hinten scheibe. was soll das denn für einen sinn machen?


----------



## FeierFox (25. Januar 2007)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> tolle fotos!!


Sind von den Homepages der Profis. Musst da mal gucken, da gibts noch vieeeel mehr davon, soviele kann man gar nicht hier reinpacken. Vorallem bei Frischis Page geben die Bilder teilweise gute Desktophintergründe ab !


----------



## FeierFox (25. Januar 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> wirklich ein bisschen komisch. vorallem hat er vone ne v-brake und hinten scheibe. was soll das denn für einen sinn machen?


Hypothese:
Der Rennkurs war so beschaffen, dass man mit Starrgabel fahren kann und damit Gewicht spart. Zudem war es trocken, und da hat man einfach die Federgabel samt Bremse im TeamTruck deponiert und schnell die Starrgabel mit VBrake drangebaut. Um den Aufwand in Grenzen zu halten wurde hinten alles so belassen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Januar 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Hypothese:
> Der Rennkurs war so beschaffen, dass man mit Starrgabel fahren kann und damit Gewicht spart. Zudem war es trocken, und da hat man einfach die Federgabel samt Bremse im TeamTruck deponiert und schnell die Starrgabel mit VBrake drangebaut. Um den Aufwand in Grenzen zu halten wurde hinten alles so belassen.



Foto ist vom Weltcup im Stadtpark von Madrid. Aufgrund der Streckenbeschaffenheit wagte sich der ein oder andere Profi bei diesem Rennen mit einer Starrgabel auf den Kurs. Beim Bundesligafinale letztes Jahr in Bad Salzdetfurth fuhr Merida-Profi Ralph Näf ebenfalls mit einer Starrgabel. Ist aber im Rennen noch nicht mal eine Runde weit gekommen. Dann war das Ding schrott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (25. Januar 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...ebenfalls mit einer Starrgabel. Ist aber im Rennen noch nicht mal eine Runde weit gekommen. Dann war das Ding schrott.


Lass' mich raten, die Daempfung ist verreckt


----------



## Randy Andy (25. Januar 2007)

@ all

ist es nicht interesanter selbst gemachte Bilder hier zu posten als die von irgentwelchen anderen Homepages? Ich mein, es ist doch viel interesanter Bilder die nicht öffentlich sind öffentlich zu machen!

Hier noch mal Manuel Fumic in Münsingen 2005






Zu Miguel Martinez. Er hatte damals sogar V Brakes verweigert weil sie ihm zu viel biss hatten. Er ist noch ewig Cantilever gefahren. Vielleicht auch deshalb n grund warum er vorne keine Disc fährt.

Randy


----------



## Randy Andy (25. Januar 2007)

Na erkennt ihn jemand? 

Dezember 2004





Natürlich die rechte Persohn!


Randy


----------



## Meridaracer (25. Januar 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Was hat die Nr.36 (kein Ahnung wer das ist) den für ne billige Stargabel drin?



Vieleicht war die Federgabel kurz vor dem Rennen kaputt gegangen und hat sich aus dem 0815 Bike einfach schnell eine rausgebaut und da keine Discmontagemöglichkeiten vorhanden sind hat er ne V-Brake dran gemacht (sieht auch sehr billig aus )


----------



## mauntenbeiker (26. Januar 2007)

...hier ein paar selbst geschossene aus dem fahrerlager (willingen 2005):


----------



## Mad Maz (26. Januar 2007)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:


> ...hier ein paar selbst geschossene aus dem fahrerlager (willingen 2005):



Ich finde die Dugast Schlauchreifen mit den hellen Seitenwänden sehen immer irgendwie billig aus. Wie von Omas Einkaufsrad geklaut.


----------



## drivingghost (26. Januar 2007)

Nehmen wir den auch mit dazu.


----------



## zwärg (26. Januar 2007)

WER ist das?


----------



## jones (26. Januar 2007)

das ist

matthias ball - deutscher meister 2006 bei den masters 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (26. Januar 2007)

Ok. Merci Für Die Info.


----------



## opossum (26. Januar 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Na erkennt ihn jemand?
> 
> Dezember 2004
> 
> ...


----------



## jones (26. Januar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> Ok. Merci Für Die Info.



der ist auch auf den langstrecken ziemlich derbe drauf. 

hat glaub ich auch 2006 die christalp gewonnen


----------



## aka (26. Januar 2007)

opossum schrieb:


> Randy Andy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na erkennt ihn jemand?
> ...


----------



## IGGY (26. Januar 2007)

Spa 2006!

































Nach der Schlammschlacht bin ich durchs Fahrerlager spaziert und Gun-Rita wollte unbedingt mit mir ein Foto machen. Na gut dachte ich, wenn Sie unbedingt will.Ein Glück war sie wieder sauber 
Ich liebe diese Frau


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (26. Januar 2007)

was will die denn mit 2 Brillen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (26. Januar 2007)

da brauch sie keine wechselgläser mehr


----------



## Gorth (26. Januar 2007)

Ist das der Meierhaege da mit der 19? Für welches Team fährt der denn?


----------



## IGGY (26. Januar 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> Ist das der Meierhaege da mit der 19? Für welches Team fährt der denn?



JO das ist er.Der Teamname ist mir entfallen!


----------



## FeierFox (26. Januar 2007)

Da hatten die Team-Mechaniker aber gut zu tun nach dem Rennen.

Jetzt interessiert mich aber doch warum SIE ein Foto mit DIR wollte und nicht umgekehrt


----------



## racejo (26. Januar 2007)

mich wunderst grad wieso nicht einer auf schlammreifen gefahren ist?

ich mein die bedingunegnsprechen doch für 1,5 matschreifen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Januar 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Frau



Ich auch!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Januar 2007)

Toller Thread, tolle Bilder. Endlich mal was über den Profi CC-Sport. Ist zwar ein wenig Off Topic, aber hier mal meine Liste der Rennen, die ich in diesem Jahr zu besuchen beabsichtige:

15.04. BL Münsingen
22.04. WC Houffalize/B
29.04. BL Sundern
06.05. BL Heubach
20.05. BL Albstadt
26.05. WC Offenburg
10.06. WC Champery/CH
29.07. BL St. Märgen
05.08. Swisspower Cup Bern
19.08. BL Bad Salzdetfurth
15.09. WC Maribor/SLO

Und wenn ich´s einrichten kann und die Kohle dafür habe: WM Fort William/SCO.

Hoffe, dass es ein tolles Jahr wird!


----------



## xc-mtb (27. Januar 2007)

Der Phillip fährt jetzt für Landbouwerikredit Colnago.

Zumindest war es 2006 so.

Gruß

Matze

P.S.: Nen bischen mehr ehrfurcht vor Miguel Martinez. Wie alt seit ihr eigentlich das den keiner mehr kennt. Der hat 96 schon den 2. oder 3. bei der Olympiade gemacht und 2000 dann glaub ich gewonnen. Dazwischen den Weltcup ähnlich Sauser und Absalon dominiert. Schade nur das es wohl die anfänge der Epo-hochphase im MTB-sport gewesen sein muss. Ich hab mich trotzdem wie ein kleines Kind gefreut als ich mich kurz mit ihm in Willingen unterhalten konnte. Leider hatten sie kein Oxbow-Trikot über, ich hätte ne Menge dafür gegeben.


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Januar 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Toller Thread, tolle Bilder. Endlich mal was über den Profi CC-Sport. Ist zwar ein wenig Off Topic, aber hier mal meine Liste der Rennen, die ich in diesem Jahr zu besuchen beabsichtige:
> 
> 15.04. BL Münsingen
> 22.04. WC Houffalize/B
> ...



Na da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen.
Aber du kennst die neue 20 UCI-Punkte Regelung für die WC-Rennen.
Nein ich möchte dich jetzt nicht in Fragestellen ob du Sie hast oder nicht.
Sondern nur höfflich drauf hinweißen.


----------



## singlestoph (27. Januar 2007)

hallo olympiade

atlanta 

1. bart brentjens
2. thomas frischknecht
3. miguel martinez

sidney

fischknecht bis eine runde vor schluss in führung (mit dem weissen plexus ritchey mit der SID ney rockshox) flasche verloren eine halbe runde gefahren ohne zu trinken, krämpfe, eingebrochen 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/results/2000/sep00/oly00/results/mtbmen.shtml

martinez olympiasieger
meirhage
sauser
hermida
fumic
frischknecht 
evans


athen 

absalon
hermida
brentjens 
frischknecht 7.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2004/olympics04/?id=results/mtb_men


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (27. Januar 2007)

bilder vom mai 2004 testrennen für die olympiade parnitha athen


----------



## xc-mtb (28. Januar 2007)

Was der Singlespeeder doch alles noch im Kopp hat. Danke für die Info, war nicht mehr ganz präsent.






Mehr Rennbilder muss ich mal heraussuchen. Das ist Gerbens Colnago mit Dugast Bereifung.

 NICE


----------



## Wave (28. Januar 2007)

wer ist gerben?


----------



## xc-mtb (28. Januar 2007)

Gerben de Knegt

Eigentlich nen Crosser, kann aber wohl auch mit dem MTB umgehen. Ist glaub ich vor ner halben Stunde in die Top-10 bei den Weltmeisterschaften gefahren.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Januar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Na da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen.
> Aber du kennst die neue 20 UCI-Punkte Regelung für die WC-Rennen.
> Nein ich möchte dich jetzt nicht in Fragestellen ob du Sie hast oder nicht.
> Sondern nur höfflich drauf hinweißen.



Ich habe vor, diese Rennen zu besuchen! Z U  B E S U C H E N !!! Hab´ ich doch geschrieben, oder? Zuschauen. Anfeuern. Was abgucken. Den Aktiven meinen Respekt zollen! Aber doch nicht mitfahren!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (28. Januar 2007)

ich will die hälfte davon mitfahren. zumindest jeweils so viele runden wie möglich... 

-






 (C)drivingghost
da hat uns hannes heute richtig dusel gehabt - und uns lukas richtig pech. das wärs gewesen...
(->ICE-Rider Schömberg)


----------



## drivingghost (28. Januar 2007)

Eh, ich wollte das posten.
Hab aber noch ein ähnliches:




Einmal Deutscher Meister U17, einmal BW Meister:


----------



## Meridaracer (29. Januar 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, diese Rennen zu besuchen! Z U  B E S U C H E N !!! Hab´ ich doch geschrieben, oder? Zuschauen. Anfeuern. Was abgucken. Den Aktiven meinen Respekt zollen! Aber doch nicht mitfahren!



Ja sorry da hab ich wohl was überlesen oder missverstanden.
Tut mir ja leid


----------



## forest warrior (29. Januar 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> MA WM Oisans 2006



wer ist das ?

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Januar 2007)

Katrin Schwing


----------



## aka (29. Januar 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Na erkennt ihn jemand?
> 
> Dezember 2004
> 
> ...



Raus mit der Sprache, ists der Sahm oder net?


----------



## Oskar1974 (29. Januar 2007)

Ach ne, das ist doch der Marc Gölz, als er noch bei T-Mobile war


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2007)

Spa 2006...
Sabine Spitz:









Katrin Schwing:


----------



## FeierFox (29. Januar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Spa 2006...
> Sabine Spitz:


Alta hat die Beine


----------



## Randy Andy (30. Januar 2007)

@ Oskar

hundert Punkte!!!

Grüße

Randy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (19. Februar 2007)

Ach wat herlisch





























Alle erkannt?


----------



## zwärg (23. Februar 2007)

hallo wo sind die fotos?

weiter machen,ein super fred


----------



## Meridaracer (23. Februar 2007)

Klosezwillinge Sieger der Transalp 2006


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Februar 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Ach wat herlisch
> Alle erkannt?


 mir genügt paola


----------



## keroson (23. Februar 2007)

Deutscher Junioren Vizemeister


----------



## Meridaracer (23. Februar 2007)

Der kann ja sogar nen Bunnyhop


----------



## ccpirat (24. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Der kann ja sogar nen Bunnyhop



Wie du nich?


----------



## Meridaracer (24. Februar 2007)

Doch schon, das war nur so ne Bemerkung zu dem Foto.  
Ich denke mal Bunnyhop sollte man können, wie kommt man sonst über kleine Bachverläufe, Maumstäme und Co.


----------



## keroson (25. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Doch schon, das war nur so ne Bemerkung zu dem Foto.
> Ich denke mal Bunnyhop sollte man können, wie kommt man sonst über kleine Bachverläufe, Maumstäme und Co.



oder wie springt man sonst in nen downhill rein wo man eigendlich Bremsen sollte, nur weil man n Typ mit ner Kamera dort liegen sieht


----------



## FeierFox (25. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Bunnyhop sollte man können, wie kommt man sonst über kleine Bachverläufe, Maumstäme und Co.


Tragen / schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (25. Februar 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


>



Hi, das liegt mir schon lange auf der Zunge, der Junge Herr hier auf dem Bild hat irgendwie Null % was mit Profi zu tun (ist der erste Vorsitzende bei mir im Verein, hab gestern noch mit Ihm im Wald an unsere neuen Rennstrecke gebaut). Ist ja nicht  schlimm, finde ich irgendwie lustig...


----------



## Meridaracer (25. Februar 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Tragen / schieben.



Jetzt haste das Rennen verloren oder wirst wohl nicht ganz oben der drei Stufen stehen. Außer du bist so schnell das der Vorsprung groß genug ist. Nur mich würde das dann im gegensatz zum Bunnyhop aus dem Rhytmus bringen.


----------



## Meridaracer (25. Februar 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hi, das liegt mir schon lange auf der Zunge, der Junge Herr hier auf dem Bild hat irgendwie Null % was mit Profi zu tun (ist der erste Vorsitzende bei mir im Verein, hab gestern noch mit Ihm im Wald an unsere neuen Rennstrecke gebaut). Ist ja nicht  schlimm, finde ich irgendwie lustig...



Der Helm ist geil   Der Helm sagt "Ich fresse dich wenn du vor mir fährst also lass mich vor"


----------



## Randy Andy (28. Februar 2007)

@ xc-mtb

Kann es sein das Bild 

eins Paola Pezzo
zwei Gun Rita
drei Tomboy
vier Miguel Martinez
fünf Rasmussen
sechs könnte Armstrong sein
und sieben Roland Green ist?

Sechs ist nicht einfach!!! Klär uns auf!!!

Randy


----------



## Mad Maz (28. Februar 2007)

Alle richtig! Auch der Armstrong!  

(Zumindest sind die Bilder in XC-MTBs Album so beschriftet  )


----------



## xcbiker88 (28. Februar 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> @ xc-mtb
> 
> Kann es sein das Bild
> 
> ...



Jetzt sind alle richtig


----------



## xc-mtb (1. März 2007)

Nein, Nummer zwei ist Corine Dorland vom Käse und Tulpenstand westlich, wenn man die A30 durchfährt.

Von der gibt es noch andere lecker-fotos, aber die gibt es eigentlich erst ab 22:00 zu sehen und daher jetzt nicht.

Gunn Rita ist für welche Teams gefahen? Sicher nicht B1
Ich weiß: American Eagle, Saab-XY, Merida

Vom B1 Trikot her hätte man auch auf Heddy zu Putlitz tippen können, aber wer kennt unsere Olympiastarterin aus 2000 noch? Sie wurde respektable 13. und ist mehrfache Deutsche Meisterin und Weltcupstarterin sowie Siegerin der Tour de France VTT. Ich hab sie 98ig mal live beim NRW-Cup in Warstein sehen können. Die Dame ist groß (1,86m)!
Naja, damals war ich nur als Zuschauer dabei, eigentlich wollte ich ja in der Juniorenklasse starten, aber Bike nicht einsatzfähig. 

Soviel zum Geschichtsunterricht.

Alle anderen sind aber richtig, auch der Lance. Nen Kumpel hat mir im Frühjahr ne MTB-Zeitung aus Canada mitgebracht, da war nen nettes Interview mit nem Typen der gerade den Krebs bezwungen hatte drin und zum Training ein paar MTB-Rennen gefahren ist um sich auf den Strassensport vorzubereiten.
Hatte das total vergessen und ist mir vor ein paar Jahren wieder in die Hände gefallen. Da war ich echt glücklich das ich das noch hatte. Die nächsten sieben Jahre waren da ja noch nicht geschrieben


----------



## Col. Kurtz (2. März 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Corine Dorland



 
hier ne seite voller radsport-schnecken:
http://www.laborraccia.it/girls.asp


----------



## racing-rogal (2. März 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> hier ne seite voller radsport-schnecken:
> http://www.laborraccia.it/girls.asp


die ist was für vor dem rennen!!

druck abbaun und lust aufs bike kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (2. März 2007)

Wieso Druck abbauen? Ich wette, 99% Prozent der Männer hier bauen Druck auf und verlieren die Lust auf's Radfahren.


----------



## Randy Andy (5. März 2007)

Ist Corine jetzt nicht mit Sven Nys verheiratet, oder bring ich da schon wieder was durcheinander?

Ja, die Hedda hät ich erkannt bei ihren dreimeterachzig!

Randy


----------



## homburger (5. März 2007)

Ruhrbikefestival 06
















Nochmal ohne Kette:


----------



## FeierFox (5. März 2007)

Gondelt da hinte Mike Kluge rum ? Sieht son bischen danach aus.

@Racer09: Hätte ich mir fast denken können, soviele wie mit Flutschi Trikots rumfahrn können gar nich vollPros sein. Is ja zum Glück (fast) nicht aufgefallen


----------



## keroson (5. März 2007)

Krebs besiegt!!!













auf dem MTBike gut (siehe 2 Freds weiter oben) auf dem Zeitfahrrad weltmeisterlich










alle erkannt???


----------



## kletterkönig (6. März 2007)

Benjamin Rüdiger
?
?
Bianca Knöpfle
Hermida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (6. März 2007)

zwei könnte Näf sein, drei auf jeden fall Kalentieva.

Randy

Gibt es von Benjamin auch n Bild auf dem er den Mund geschlossen hat? Wär doch mal ne Herausvorderung für diesen fred!


----------



## ccpirat (6. März 2007)

Benjamini Rüdiger
Moritz Milatz
Irina Kalentieva
Knöpfel
Hermida


Oder?


----------



## keroson (6. März 2007)

kletterkönig schrieb:


> Benjamin Rüdiger
> ?
> ?
> Bianca Knöpfle
> Hermida


richtig


Randy Andy schrieb:


> zwei könnte Näf sein, drei auf jeden fall Kalentieva.
> 
> Randy
> 
> Gibt es von Benjamin auch n Bild auf dem er den Mund geschlossen hat? Wär doch mal ne Herausvorderung für diesen fred!


richtig.. benny ohne offenen Mund, naja wahrscheinlich net im rennen 


ccpirat schrieb:


> Benjamini Rüdiger
> Moritz Milatz
> Irina Kalentieva
> Knöpfel
> ...


fast richtig


----------



## ccpirat (6. März 2007)

Gut dann noch ein Versuch:

Rüdiger
Näf
Kalentieva
Knöpfel
Hermida


----------



## xcbiker88 (7. März 2007)

Das ist 100%ig Ralf Näf schon alleine wegen der sidi schuhe leicht zu erkennen


----------



## keroson (8. März 2007)

naja bis auf den Rechtschreibfehler bei Knöpfel


----------



## zwärg (8. März 2007)

genau,ralph näf. korrekt!!


----------



## Mr. Speed (25. März 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Oh gott, wenn ich die ganzen Bilder hier sehe kribbelts mir echt in den Beinen.
> Seis drum:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beach90 (25. April 2007)

Hey Leute.. gibt es Bilder aus Houffalize ???

Immer her damit


----------



## Funracer1 (25. April 2007)

Ja:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (27. April 2007)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:


> ...hier ein paar selbst geschossene aus dem fahrerlager (willingen 2005):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keroson (7. Mai 2007)

Let's rock the bike...






















namen?? ratet mal...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Mai 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> Let's rock the bike...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was gibt´s denn da zu raten?

1. Christoph Sauser
2. Jose Antonio Hermida
3. Wang Jingjing
4. Nina Göhl
5. Sabine Spitz


----------



## zedi (8. Mai 2007)

Hi petejupp

Warst du in Belgien? Gibt's Bilder?

Gruss

Zedi


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zedi!

Ja, ich war auch in Houffalize. Welch eine spektakuläre Strecke! Habe allerdings keine Bilder gemacht, da ich mich mehr auf den Rennverlauf konzentrieren möchte. Mal schauen: Die nächsten Rennen, bei denen ich als Besucher anwesend bin, werden das BL-Rennen in Albstadt und die Weltcuprennen in Offenburg und Champery sein. Möglicherweise nehme ich dann mal eine Kamera mit.

Schönen Gruß

Pete


----------



## s-worksm5 (18. Mai 2007)

Des is ned die Wng Yingying. Sondern die anere Chinesin wo Weltmeister bei U23 war.


----------



## Faith (20. Mai 2007)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> Des is ned die Wng Yingying. Sondern die anere Chinesin wo Weltmeister bei U23 war.



Dann Ying Liu vllt.?


----------



## keroson (20. Mai 2007)

ist mir eigendlich völlig "wurscht" welche der drei Chinesinnen des jetzt ist...


----------



## biker-tim (20. Mai 2007)

Hab hier ein paar Bilder vom Bundesligarennen in Albstadt
Wie immer Super Stimmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (21. Mai 2007)

Also wenn ich mir die Mädels bei der Siegerehrung so anschauene, dann kann das mit der Stimmung in Albstadt ja nicht so umwerfend sein.


----------



## Lateralus (21. Mai 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Mädels bei der Siegerehrung so anschauene, dann kann das mit der Stimmung in Albstadt ja nicht so umwerfend sein.



Vor allem komisch, wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass die anscheinend auf der Suche nach repräsentativen Mädels den örtlichen Kindergarten geplündert haben...gibts keine volljährigen Weibsen dort???


----------



## Deleted 68079 (21. Mai 2007)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> Des is ned die Wng Yingying. Sondern die anere Chinesin wo Weltmeister bei U23 war.



Schreib´ nicht so ´nen Mist, wenn Du keine Ahnung hast. Natürlich ist das nicht Ren Chenyuan (so heisst die U23-Weltmeisterin, was sie übrigens nicht war, sondern ist!), sondern - wie petejupp geschrieben hat - Yingjing Wang (Startnummer 9 in Heubach).


----------



## Deleted 68079 (21. Mai 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Mädels bei der Siegerehrung so anschauene, dann kann das mit der Stimmung in Albstadt ja nicht so umwerfend sein.



Die Stimmung in Albstadt war grandios und stellte bisher alles in den Schatten, was ich bisher bei Rennen erlebt habe. Kann aber nur jemand nachempfinden, der auch dort war. Du anscheinend ja nicht!


----------



## jones (21. Mai 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Mädels bei der Siegerehrung so anschauene, dann kann das mit der Stimmung in Albstadt ja nicht so umwerfend sein.



naja - wenn ich deinen kommentar so lese, dann kann deine ahnung von albstadt  auch nicht so umwerfend sein.


----------



## Schafschützer (22. Mai 2007)

Feuer einstellen! Dieser klitzekleine Kommentar war ja nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.

Ich möchte mich hiermit bei allen, die sich in Albstadt die Lunge wund geschriehein haben, aufs höflichste entschuldigen. 

Vieleicht hat die Trina links vom Podest ja nur etwas schlechtes gegessen. (Entschuldigung an die Albstädter Gastronomie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (23. Mai 2007)

Noch zweimal der Herr Olympiasieger in Albstadt:






Gruß Limit


----------



## Beach90 (23. Mai 2007)

Danke...das sind mal richtig geile Fotos


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Mai 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Danke...das sind mal richtig geile Fotos



Hi

Ja vor allem das 2. - cooles Actionbild! 


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## drivingghost (28. Mai 2007)

Noch ein paar Albstadt-Bilder, Qualität allerdings eher bescheiden. Eine ganz kleine Kompakte ist eben nicht dazu gedacht, Sportfotos im Wald zu schiessen...

























































Bildrechte an diesem Foto: Michael Maletz


----------



## Oskar1974 (28. Mai 2007)

Hier Bilder von der Schlammschlacht in Offenburg 
Kashi Leuchs



Wolfman


----------



## jones (28. Mai 2007)

nochmal was aus offenburg:


----------



## 328 (28. Mai 2007)

Is es in China imma so heiß, oder warum fahren die 
mit nem LANGARMtrikot ?????


----------



## drivingghost (28. Mai 2007)

Laut aktueller BikeSportNews, weil sie die Haut vor der Sonne schützen wollen.


----------



## Sportstudent (29. Mai 2007)

[offtopic-on]
was ein bescheidener Artikel über die Mädels vom Chinaimbiss, echt! Trotzdem danke an Herrn Goller, er hats wenigstens versucht. Für mich hätten die 3 auch sagen können, nach Peking 2008 wollen wir 2012 im Gewichtheben bei den Männern mitmachen. Hätte mich genauso interessiert. In dem Artikel bleiben für mich ne Menge Fragen offen, wo trainieren die? Fliegen die nach jedem WC zurück ins Reich der Mitte? naja
[offtopc-on]

Echt geile Bilder! Besonders Albstadt mit dem Franzosen gefällt mir ganz gut  Mehr davon!


----------



## jones (29. Mai 2007)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> [offtopic-on]... bleiben für mich ne Menge Fragen offen, wo trainieren die? Fliegen die nach jedem WC zurück ins Reich der Mitte? naja
> ...



die fliegen die erst nach dem wc in kanada wieder nach china zurück. so hat mir das ihr trainer gesagt.

das ganze 5-köpfige team war zuerst in heubach, dann in der schweiz, wo eine von ihnen gewonnen hat. dann mit dem flieger wieder nach stuttgart zur bl nach albstadt - vom flughafen abgeholt  . jetzt dann in offenburg.

aber fragen nach dem trainingsgebiet hat mir ihr betreuer auch nicht beantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4d_K3kz (29. Mai 2007)

hm also trainingsgebiet ist ja auch net so schwer schließlich dürfte es in china für jeden worldcup gebiete geben mit ähnlichen klimatischen werten... eher würde mich interessieren warum sie gleich wieder nach china fliegen und warum sie plötzlich leistungssprünge machen die nicht durch fahrtechnik erklärt werden können.
aber ich denke wir werden bei olympia in china eh sehr viele überraschende medaillen erleben .. ein schelm wer falsches denkt


----------



## abbath (29. Mai 2007)

Eben, im Rest der Welt wird ja nicht gedopt...


----------



## 328 (29. Mai 2007)

Jaja,...China.....da werden wir uns noch wundern wenn
innerhalb von 2 Jahren 3 neue Chinesen da sind, die den 
Absalon wie einen kleinen Schulbub ausehen lassen werden  


Dafür werden in Zukunft jede Menge Chinesische Sportler 
im Alter von  40-50 Jahren nach "unerklärlichen Organversagen" 
ganz plötzlich das Irdische verlassen


----------



## racejo (29. Mai 2007)

ich find das thema sehr interressant. macht doch in diesem thread weiter, sonst driftet der thread zusehr off topic.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274235&page=7


----------



## Fireman (29. Mai 2007)

Oh nein, Sauser, Peraud und bestimmt noch einige andere sind ja wirklich auf dem Bike anstatt neben dem Bike die abfahrten runter!
Naja, wer sein Rad liebt der schiebt!
Hätte es am besten auch mal fahrend probieren sollen, laufend kann auch nicht sicherer gewesen sein ;-)


----------



## Monday (29. Mai 2007)

Jaja, nur Frauen photograpiehrt


----------



## fuchss (29. Mai 2007)

na das stimmt ja nicht ganz...das eine bild in der mitte hat sogar gar keinen sportler sondern nur den "weg"

aber wer ist den die hübsche rothaarige??


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Mai 2007)

fuchss schrieb:


> na das stimmt ja nicht ganz...das eine bild in der mitte hat sogar gar keinen sportler sondern nur den "weg"
> 
> aber wer ist den die hübsche rothaarige??



Katrin Schwing


----------



## biker-tim (29. Mai 2007)

Nochmal Bilder aus Albstadt

Absalon im Wassergraben 





und danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (29. Mai 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> Jaja, nur Frauen photograpiehrt



Nicht nur 

Hab noch zwei Fotos vom Herrenrennen. Start und dann nochmal die gleiche Stelle nach dem Startloop:











Danach bin ich gegangen...

Und ein paar weitere Fotos, auch vom Marathon am Vortag, gibt es hier:
klick


----------



## aka (31. Mai 2007)

Hi,

an die Leute die in Albstadt und / oder Offenburg (vielleicht hatte ja einer sein wasserdichtes Gehaeuse dabei  ) Fotos vom Damenrennen gemacht haben: 
Hat jemand von Euch Bilder der Startnummer 27 (in Albstadt) bzw. 113 in Offenburg?
Wenn ja, bitte PM an mich.

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## Limit83 (24. September 2007)

Hey!
Bilder der Marathon DM in St. Ingbert gibts hier:
www.sockenboy.de
Viel Spaß beim stöbern!
Gruß Limit


----------

